# Ridgid Camera Cable



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Where is the most economical place to buy ridgid camera cable. We are down a lot of feet and I miss being able to go the distance. I know I can get it direct from ridgid but Im a little cheap.


Thanks,


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

AJ Coleman in Chicago! Ask for Kirk he'll take care of you


----------

